# 8th Bay Boats Reunion 2017 Liverpool 4&5 Aug



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Not been on Sn for a few years but thought I would post about the reunion in 2 weeks, we now have approx 50ish lads show each year.

8th International Bay Boats reunion, you are hereby invited to,attend the Bay boats reunion.

We're you Container fleets, CFL, OCL, Blue Funnel, P&OCL, or friends of the bay boats, then you are invited to participate in a weekend of merriment and fun, where copious amounts of alcohol will be consumed and tales of the sea will be shared.
Friday 4 th August meet up,in the crown pub near Lime street station from 2 pm onwards, Friday evening we could be anywhere contact lofty on 07932325872 to see what the crack is, Saturday 5th meet up at Albert Dock at the Pumphouse for a livener from lunch onwards, then wander round Liverpool afternoon sesh, Saturday evening official do is at the Ship and Mitre on Dale street, where sailors and their wife's and girlfriends and bay boat friends are welcome to enjoy the evenings fun and games, snicky snacks snoos are provided for a small contribution. Myself and the bay boats group wish you all well and hope to see you in Liverpool.


----------



## Sister-Maria (Jul 27, 2017)

Does anyone remember Roy Carrington Steward 1 on Bay boats to Australia, left OCL around 1975?


----------



## Chris Gulley (May 12, 2020)

Lofty, Are you still on the same number? Tried to call you but no answer.

I had a question about the big Far East Bay Boats. 

I thought there were six? I sailed on four of them in their early days when they were almost new and zoomed around the world in 6 weeks on their wonderful steam turbines at 28kts. 

I sailed on the Kowloon, Liverpool, Osaka and Cardigan Bays, but never saw the Tokyo Bay. 

Can you recal the name of the sixth one?

Thank you


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Chris Gulley said:


> Lofty, Are you still on the same number? Tried to call you but no answer.
> 
> I had a question about the big Far East Bay Boats.
> 
> ...


Only 5, Davy Gilfinan compiled a list of the vessels and their fates in 2013 - sadly all gone now

Updated Bay Boat list:
1. Jervis Bay. Launched 1968 as Encounter Bay. Wrecked Bilbao 1984.
2. Flinders Bay. Launched 1968. Scrapped Alang, India 1996.
3. Encounter Bay. 1969. Scrapped Panyu, China 1999.
4. Botany Bay. Launched 1969. Other names: Nedlloyd Tasmin. Scrapped Panyu, China 1999.
5. Discovery Bay. Launched 1969. Other names: Direct Kea. Scrapped Alang, India 1999.
6. Moreton Bay. Launched 1969. Other names: Direct Kookaburra. Scrapped Alang, India 1999.
7. Discovery Bay. Launched 1969. Other names: ACT 1 & Discovery. Scrapped Alang, India 1998.
8. Moreton Bay. Launched 1969. Other names: ACT 2 & Los Angeles. Scrapped Alang, India 1998.
9. Fishguard Bay. Launched 1970 as Ariaice. Other names: Aotea, Freshwater Bay & P&O Nedlloyd Napier. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2000.
10. Matilda Bay. Launched 1970 as Arafura. Other names: Chitral & P&O Nedlloyd Tauranga. Scrapped Zhangjiangang, China 2002.
11. Liverpool Bay. Launched 1972. Other names: NOL Risso, P&O Nedlloyd & Liverpool. Scrapped Xiaohu, China 1998.
12. Kowloon Bay. Launched 1972. Other names: NOL Delphi, P&O Nedlloyd Texas & Texas. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2000.
13. Cardigan Bay. Launched 1972. Other names: Marion 2. Scrapped Alang, India 1999.
14. Tokyo Bay. Launched 1972. Other names: NOL Steno, P&O Nedlloyd Tokyo, Tokyo & Jay Matadi. Scrapped Alang, India 1998.
15. Osaka Bay. Launched 1972. Other names: NOL Lageno & Lageno. Scrapped Chittagong, Bangladesh 1998.
16. Remuera Bay. Launched 1973 as Remuera. Other names: Hapag Lloyd Berlin Express & Press. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2002.
17. Table Bay. Launched 1977. Other names: Barcelona, Tolaga Bay, City of Cape Town, Nedlloyd Ningbo & Nedlloyd Muscat. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2006.
18. Resolution Bay. Launched 1977. Scrapped Shanghai, China 2002.
19. Palliser Bay. Launched 1977 as ACT 7. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2002.
20. Largs Bay. Launched 1977 as Nedlloyd Houtman. Other names: Aramac & P&O Nedlloyd Adelaide. Scrapped Chittagong, Bangladesh 2007.
21. Portland Bay. Launched 1977 as City of Durban. Other names: ACT 8, & Pegasus Bay. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2002.
22. Mairangi Bay. Launched 1978. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2002.
23. Falmouth Bay. Launched 1978 as Marestar. Other names: Seatrain Trenton, Orient Winds, Mosel Express, Strathbrora & Luck River. Scrapped Alang, India 1999.
24. New Zealand Pacific. Launched 1978. Other names: Tui. Scrapped Jiangyin, China 2002.
25. Strathconon. Launched as Marejet 1978. Other names: Seatrain Valley Forge, Main Express, Scandutch Hondo & Contship Spain. Scrapped Alang, India 1999.
26. Timber Bay. Launched 1978. Other Names: Chengtu, Strathkirn & Jeddah Crown. Scrapped Chittagong, Bangladesh 2009.
27. Freshwater Bay (2). Launched 1980 as Tfl Washington. Other names: Ambrosia, Alster Express, Jss Los Angeles, Colombo, CMB Merit, Merit, Kota Mewah, Sao Palo II & Emden III. Scrapped 2008/09.
28. Tor Bay. Launched 1982. Other names: Maple River & Xin Jin Zhou. Still in service.
29. Providence Bay. Launched 1983. Other names: Crystal River & Xin She Kou. Ended service 2012.
30. Raleigh Bay. Launched 1985 as CR Tokyo. Other names: Maersk Tokyo, Nedlloyd Tokyo, Sea Cavalier, Nedlloyd Brisbane, Maersk Nara & Sky Jupiter. End of service 2012.
31. Peninsular Bay. Launched 1989. Other names: Maersk Madrid & Madrid. Ended service 2011.
32. Oriental Bay. Launched 1989. Other names: Maersk Montreal. Ended service 2011.
33. Arafura. Launched 1991. Other names: Maersk Niigata & MSC Eloise.
34. Jervis Bay. Launched 1992. Other names: MSC Almeria. Still in service.
35. Repulse Bay. Launched 1992. Other names: Maersk Dalton & MSC Dalton. Still in service.
36. Singapore Bay. Launched 1993. Other names: Maersk Dartford & MSC Dartford. Still in service.
37. Newport Bay. Launched 1993. Other names: Maersk Darlington & MSC Darlington. Still in service.
38. Providence Bay. Launched 1994 as Shenzhen Bay. Other names: Maersk Dauphin & MSC Malaysia. Still in service.
39. Shenzhen Bay. Launched 1994. Other names: Maersk Delano & MSC Salerno. Still in service.
40. Colombo Bay. Launched 1995. Other names: Maersk Delmont.
41. P&O Nedlloyd Genoa. Launched 1998. Renamed Maersk Phuket.
42. P&O Nedlloyd Kobe. Launched 1998. Renamed Maersk Karachi.
43. P&O Nedlloyd Kowloon. Launched 1998. Renamed Maersk Kimi.
44. P&O Nedlloyd Southampton. Launched 1998. Renamed Maersk Keil.
45. P&O Nedlloyd Remuera. Launched 1998. Other names: Santa Rafaela, Maersk Denia & Southampton Express.
P&O Nedlloyd Hudson. Launched 2000. Other Names Nedlloyd Hudson. Still in Service.

Sadly all now gone to the beach


----------



## Billy-Fizz (Nov 28, 2017)

Sailed on many of those vessels listed above:
4, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 19, 24, 28, 29, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, and 41. One other vessel which not listed is P&O Nedlloyd Drake.
Tony Hopkinson


----------

